# Food and Water.Why and How to Hide Them.



## Prepping_Teen (May 28, 2017)

Hello everybody, I have watched numerous video on people showing off their prep and, the number one mistake I see with a lot of them is their food,water, and gear is just out in the open.In the event of a national emergency the government is allowed to take our supplies!This is in *Executive order 13603*.Now, I don't know many ways to hide food and water but, I have hidden my water in a temporary place which I think you can do even for you kids.
Right here in the two pictures shown, is way I have hidden it my brothers and my room.He plays video games so I have hidden it like so:














If you have to hide small things such as small packs or magazine of ammunition than use this video here:




Any other ways commented would be nice.One way I saw online was to stuff cans of food into a pvc pipe, and but an end cap on it that you can take off and bury it underground slightly.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That's all well and good little man, but when you get to be my age and have accumulated much over a lifetime the government can take Executive Order 13603 and shove it straight up their ass.

Come for my stuff?

To paraphrase the Great Lakota Warrior, Crazy Horse , "Today is as good a day to die as any, I suppose"

Molon Labe!



Prepping_Teen said:


> Hello everybody, I have watched numerous video on people showing off their prep and, the number one mistake I see with a lot of them is their food,water, and gear is just out in the open.In the event of a national emergency the government is allowed to take our supplies!This is in *Executive order 13603*.Now, I don't know many ways to hide food and water but, I have hidden my water in a temporary place which I think you can do even for you kids.
> Right here in the two pictures shown, is way I have hidden it my brothers and my room.He plays video games so I have hidden it like so:
> View attachment 46346
> 
> ...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

if the Govt. is going to try to go door-to-door looking for food and water to take, they will likely find more resistance than they bargain for long before they get to my house..... pretty low on my prep concerns. the main problem for many here will be remembering where they hid everything.. I lose stuff I wasn't even hiding, while using it..


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the FEDs won't be the problem - the local gooberment will just pass Emergency Measure #1 and justify doing the very same .... the politicians, public leaders, civic directors, biz owners, and power brokers aren't anymore prepared than the other sheeple - and they aren't going to just slither away to die without using every ounce of their authority to survive .... if you've allowed your prepping OPSEC to be broken you can expect a knock on the door followed by a door kick ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

When they come for my stuff, I'll give 'em the ammo first. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

When your food stores are measured by the tons, then hiding such becomes a bit of a chore. IMO, you are better to not let locals know what you have than hiding what you have. My stores are in their own, air conditioned room inside my upper barn. The door has a padlock on it to keep workers or others from snooping around.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The 4th Amendment to the US Constitution enumerates freedom from unreasonable searches and seizures. Certain people in the government may no longer abide by the law of the land with their unconstitutional 'executive actions', but I still do. And I will resist any such unlawful action.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

******* said:


> .......... you are better to not let locals know what you have that hiding what you have. My stores are in their own, air conditioned room inside my upper barn................


Yet you let the world know where you keep it all? :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've seen everything from re-enforced doors to panels that look like irregularly shaped rocks. I think hiding stuff is like salting away money--if they don't know you have it, they can't find it.

My wife and I will be downsizing in a few years so home modifications will not be done now.

But I'm going to find a place with a small office, and build a lockable bookcase over the entire door. If finances permit, I'm going to re-enforce the walls and back of bookcase to act as a "safe room."

Yeah, you can shoot looters, except in this age you get sued for laughing at someone's "participation trophy."


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

******* said:


> When your food stores are measured by the tons, then hiding such becomes a bit of a chore. IMO, you are better to not let locals know what you have that hiding what you have. My stores are in their own, air conditioned room inside my upper barn. The door has a padlock on it to keep workers or others from snooping around.


should be time & opportunity to disperse & hide if the confiscating starts - neighbor's places that bugged out - businesses that are closed - just open air locations .... should have preps ready for the maneuver and locations scouted out ....


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Stores? What stores? 

You got stores?!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> should be time & opportunity to disperse & hide if the confiscating starts - neighbor's places that bugged out - businesses that are closed - just open air locations .... should have preps ready for the maneuver and locations scouted out ....


Not at my age. I'll live and die on my farm. Maneuvering to other locations is for folks younger than me. Granted, during an extended crisis, I will be feeding neighbors and setting up our own community for self-protection and the food and other resources such as cows, would I'm sure be dispersed.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

In a serious SHTF event government(s) would not bother going house to house looking for food, they would go to plants and factories where there's large numbers of product stored. You'd have more to worry about starving desperate neighbors forming vigilante groups going house to house. On the other hand it would be much easier to hide it from untrained civilians. I've been looking at the idea of a hidden room with a bookcase that serves as the door and swings open. But for this purpose it would have to more secure than some I've seen on YouTube.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

C.L.Ripley said:


> .......... I've been looking at the idea of a hidden room with a bookcase that serves as the door and swings open. But for this purpose it would have to more secure than some I've seen on YouTube.


The hardware needed to support a swinging bookcase, while it does exist off-the-shelf, is ungodly expensive due to the weight of the books. You'd be better served hinging a mirror.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

There won't be a government to worry about if it gets so bad they need to take stuff from individuals, door to door. Now a mob, gang or your neighbors will be another issue.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> There won't be a government to worry about if it gets so bad they need to take stuff from individuals, door to door. Now a mob, gang or your neighbors will be another issue.


NOLA PD seized and was using brand new dealership SUVs during Katrina .... the FEDs and local LEOs broke into a Army-Navy surplus store in NJ during Storm Sandy and emptied it .... there's going to be gooberment control for a period of time after most of the SHTF scenarios - if someone knows you have something worth seizing - you'll be getting a visit ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You'd be better served hinging a mirror.


That would be alright, too.

I just read a book on four female Civil War spies. One woman kept dozens of soldiers behind such a panel, even as her home was searched numerous times.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Stores? What stores?
> 
> You got stores?!


Damn! I'll bet he has guns too :vs_shocked:

I am shocked! Shocked I tell you.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> the main problem for many here will be remembering where they hid everything.. I lose stuff I wasn't even hiding, while using it..


Now THAT is funny! :vs_laugh: Mostly because I relate to it. lain:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Listen and learn. Listen and learn.....


----------

